# Rotary help



## djtuffer (Apr 19, 2012)

Recently picked up a Shinemate EP803 to get in to some of the more difficult areas. I'm new to rotaries so it's a bit of a learning curve. Using a 3" white foam pad with Megs Ultimate Compound with a speed of between 2-3. What I find is that during correction the rotary is introducing quite a lot of marks of it's own which makes it difficult to tell if you have removed what you intended. Pads are clean and primed and not clogged. Only doing 2 or 3 passes so the compound isn't drying out. These marks can easily be refined out with a black pad and Ultimate Polish but then I find I haven't corrected enough and a lot of the swirls are still present. Is this a pad/polish issues, technique or just a side effect of using a rotary?


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

Did you read the instructions on the bottle?
I remember, if I am not mistaken, UC is not supposed to be used with a rotary,


----------



## djtuffer (Apr 19, 2012)

Interesting point. I think I have a little M105 left I could try. Not a huge fan of that as it can be a pig to remove.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

UC can be used with a DA so don't see why it couldn't be used with a rotary.

OP have you used a DA previously with it and these problems are new to the rotary or is this your first machine polish with it?

Not sure of why you're having problems as never used UC but could it be the heat just now? Is the panel cool and in the shade if it's not the polish could be drying out too quickly.

Apart from that can't be of much more help hopefully someone will come along with more help.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

djtuffer said:


> Interesting point. I think I have a little M105 left I could try. Not a huge fan of that as it can be a pig to remove.


Keep in mind that there are two version of UC the pro version, M105 which can be used with a rotary, and the retail one which cannot.
Are you talking about UC M105 or retail version?


----------



## djtuffer (Apr 19, 2012)

Car is in the garage, probably about 25C in there. Polish doesn't seem to be drying out too quickly. I'm new to both this rotary and the UC,UP combo. Previously been using DA with M105 and M205. Liked M205 very much but not so much M105 as it can be tough to remove. Will try a little M105 tonight and see what happens as Megs do not seem recommend UC with a rotary.


----------



## djtuffer (Apr 19, 2012)

I am using Ultimate Compound which is the retail version. i also have some M105 the pro version which I can try. I understand that UC is based on M105 but modified to make it easier to work with.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not sure what speed 3 translates to but I would keep things down to 1000rpm or slower. More speed is not always useful with a rotary.


----------



## djtuffer (Apr 19, 2012)

EP803 is 700-2500rpm so at 2-3 we should be talking about 1200 rpm ish.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

1200 is not outrageous but it might be worth going slower. Couple other random thoughts, maybe that combination is too strong for the paint. Other possibility could be the pad is not fully flat on the surface but this would make it hard to control the machine as well.


----------



## djtuffer (Apr 19, 2012)

I tried tonight using M105 and I think it was a little better. Finished down quite nicely but not perfect using UP and a soft red pad. Perhaps on black sensitive paint it's just difficult when using a rotary as you can see every tiny blemish.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Did you try 205 or UP first before moving onto a more aggressive product


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You could put a drop of 205 in the 105, recently a,technique was ice cold water 100ml with a few drops of hair conditioner......sprayed on the panel. This is from Albert Low a guy with a detailing business in Japan....


A cut with a bit more lubricity May enable a longer work time, a base from the cut will finish down with the 205. Have to be careful you are not inducing marks rather than removing them.....

John Tht.


----------

